# soft covering for 5th wheel trailer



## bravo2zero (Aug 9, 2009)

I have a 5th wheel trailer and it's been getting pretty dirty inside when not in use. I've looked at those on the internet, and of course you don't know the quality of what your getting, and the price looks a little cheap.
I have a 27 foot 95 sandpiper by Cobra.

Has anyone any advice?


----------

